# Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel



## Oberst Klink (27. Februar 2017)

*Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel*

Hallo Leute! 


Ich brauche ein Telefon, welches ich direkt an meiner Connect Box von Unitymedia anschließen kann. Laut dem Techniker, der bei uns den Anschluss gelegt hat, sollte das wohl entweder ein Analogtelefon sein, oder eines was VoIP beherrscht. Ich hatte zuerst ein Gigaset S850A Duo, aber damit hat es nicht funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich dem Gigaset-Support geschrieben, die meinten ich bräuchte entweder das S850A GO oder das S850HX. Kann mir da jemand sagen, welches von beiden das richtige ist, oder kennt sogar Alternativen, die besser sind? Ich wäre da für eure Hilfe echt dankbar!


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel*

Du brauchst nur die Gigaset GO-Basis. Das ist die VOIP/DECT Basis. Da kannst du dann deine S850 anmelden. Du brauchst dafür aber die Zugangsdaten von Unitiymedia


----------



## robbe (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel*

Man braucht da eigentlich überhaupt keine Zugangsdaten. Das Modem ist mit allen benötigten Daten provisioniert und sollte mit jedem normalen (also kein ISDN) Telefon problemlos funktionieren. An der Basisstation vom Gigaset sollte sich ein Kabel mit einem normalen TAE oder RJ11 Stecker befinden. Das Modem hat einen RJ11 Anschluss, ein RJ11 auf TAE Adapter sollte beiliegen oder vom Techniker hinterlassen worden sein.

Wenn das Telefon trotz korrekter Verkabelung nicht funktioniert, dann drück mal bei der Connect Box vorne auf die Taste.  Dann sollten alle 3 grünen Lampen leuchten. Sollte da kein grünes Telefonsymbol leuchten, wurde die Telefonie nicht richtig aufgespielt.


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel*

Das ist ne VIOP-Basis. Die kann man auch analog füttern, aber warum sollte man das machen, wenn man dann so nur die Hälfte der Funktionen nutzen kann?


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel*

Okay, werde ich mal ausprobieren. Diese GO-Basis hat mir noch gefehlt. Wenn sie diese Woche kommt, werde ich mal alles anschließen und schauen ob es dann geht.


----------



## b00nsai (12. April 2017)

*AW: Telefon für Kabelanschluss gesucht - Unitymedia Connect Box kompatibel*

Hatte quasi mal das selbe Problem. Hab ein altes RJ11 Kabel gefunden (2 Adern) und das Telefon (DECT Basis) an den Router angeschlossen. Funzte sofort.


----------

